# Long Island Golden Retriever Club Hunt Tests



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The LIGRC will be hosting Hunt Tests Oct. 28, 29, and 30, 2011. Test grounds are at the Otis Pike Preserve in Manorville, NY. This is a very popular Hunt Test. Enter on Entry Express.


----------

